# البخار المحمص



## عاشق الصدر (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني اريد شرح مفصل عن البخار المشبع والمحمص وهناك نوع اخر لكن نسيت اسمه ارجو المساعده


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اعرف اناه يوجد نوعان


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
البخار في الظروف العادية يعتبر بخار مشبع اي الحرارة اقل من 100 م وضغظ جوي واحد فاذا تم رفع درجة الحرارة والضغط يبدأ البخار بالتحول الى البخار المحمص وهناك جدول يسمى ( steam table ) يرسم العلاقة بين الحرارة مع الضغط مبينا تسمية البخار هل هو مشبع ام محمص والبخار المحمص يستخدم في تدوير التوربينات البخارية .


----------



## chemical82 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز 
سوف اشرحه بطريقة مبسطة لاستعابه بسرعه
تخيل ان لديك اناء مغلق بداخله ماءلايملىء الاناء كله مثلا نصفه وسلطت عليه حرارة سوف ترتفع حرارة الماء تدريجيا الى ان يبدا بتكوين فقاعات ترتفع للسطح وتنفجر ويتكون هنا البخار, يسمى هذا البخار البخار المشبع ومن بعدها يبدا بالغليان عند 100سليزي وتخيل انك قمت بنقل البخار الذي تكون الى اناء اخر مغلق وسلطت عليه حرارة اعلى داخل الاناء هنا البخار الناتج يسمىالبخار المحمص 
ارجو ان تكون الفكرة قد وصلت


----------



## البدر103 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على كل الجهود


----------



## taher009 (17 يناير 2011)

*إعانة*

الاخ/الكريم 
Chemical82 لك وللمهندسن الكرام
السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة لو بلامكان تساعدنا وتسعفنا ببعض المعلوات سهلة الفهم مثل ماذكر سلفا
وهو ماهى الخطوات التي يجب ان اتبعها ،لانني محتاج الى بخار محمص على ان تكون درجة الحرارته تقريبا 400 درجة ،لانني عندي _مادة عضوية_ تنحل او تتفكك في درجة حرارة 400 درجة وعند استعمال الحرارة او اللهب العادي مباشرة لها اشتعلت واحترقت اي _المادة العضوية_ المذكورة اعلاه وسؤالي هنا عندما استعمل البخار المحمص بدرجة حرارة 400 درجة هل _المادة العضوية_ هنا تشتعل وتحترق او تنحل وتتفكك بدون ان تشتعل فيا النار ؟ ولاي استفسار انا جاهز لرد.
وانشاء الله ان يكون ماذكرته سلفا واضح لكم. ولي ولكم التوفيق من عند الله.


----------



## taher009 (8 فبراير 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم
اريد ان اوضح ما اريده بطريقة اخرى وهي على سبيل المثال وارجو المعدرة على هذا المثال.
نفترض لو اخذنا قطعة خشب وهذه القطعة اريد ان نحولها الى رماد الحل هنا سهل بالطبع فقط نضع قطعة الخشب على لهب مباشر ستشتعل ثم تتحول الى رماد بكل تأكيد ،ولكن ماريده انا هو كيف احول قطعة الخشب الى رماد *بدون لهب او حرارة مباشرة* وذلك باستعمال البخار وليس الهواء الساخن هل هذا جائز او مستحيل وهل يوجد سائل شبيه بالماء درجة حرارته تصل الى 400 درجة مئوية .ووفق الله الجميع في الخير


----------



## تونس7 (20 فبراير 2011)

عدرا أخي لقد نسيت


----------



## ahmedelwardany (27 يونيو 2011)

thanksssssss


----------



## عدنان نصر الله (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------

